# changing knives on Delta Jointer



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I am trying to change the knives on my Delta 37-070 jointer and I cannot break the set screws loose. I have tried a lot of things short of drilling out the screws. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have you tried an impact driver?*

Impact drivers have Allen head shanks that fit the 1/4" hex end of the chuck. That will usually do it. A long arm Allen wrench, 6" or so, that you can give a quick rap or tap with a hammer will also work in my experience. Hopefully you have not rounded out the heads on the set screws....... :yes: You must maintain pressure toward the screw or they will get rounded out.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I have tried a socket with the allen wrench head and it just starts to slip but I haven't rounded out the head. I have tried heating the screw and then spraying with wd40 to cool but that doesn't work either. I need to use a 4mm allen wrench so it is challenging to get one long enough and strong enough to use the hammer wrap. I have tried using a short closed end wrench to use over the allen wrench but the allen wrench is not strong enough to take much pressure.

I might have to drill out the screws and replace them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Find some Kroil penetrating oil*

It's a good penetrant. There are others also. and for best results you have to wait 24 hrs. Try this: Take a round drill rod the same diameter of the screw head and rap it in towards the hole. It will set up vibrations to loosen any rust after the penetrant has had time to work. 

Do you have a T handle in 4mm Metric? They apply the forces equally while you push in towards the screw, unlike an Allen wrench which is hard to control both in and rotating.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Are we talking jointer or planner?
Tom


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

jointer


----------

